# Mobile Valeting PW Setups.



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Whats the "norm" setup for a mobile valeter to have in regards to pressure washer, tank, pump? generator etc etc?


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

All of what you have listed you will need to be mobile, plus a van. The rest is probably down to how much budget you have and how much space you have in the van. 

The "norm" is how you set it up to be efficient towards your own needs mainly. I.e if you are valeting 4 cars a day then you will need a water tank that will hold enough water so you are not forever chasing around for a tap to refill at etc. PW is again whether you buy one that will draw it's own water from a tank or not, petrol or electric. Generator depends on how powerfull your hoover is or what you need it to power and how long for.

You could go on and on but really it is down to budget and space in comparrison to how busy you are. I started out from the boot of my car, right pain in the ass but got the job done.

I think if you are asking which tools to invest in it really does come down to budget and needs. 

I'm sure there is a sticky on ""how to set up a valeting van" somewhere here. I would post a link but not sure how to.


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

My own setup is

250ltr upright tank

Approx 6m highflow hose

Kranzle K7/120

Hope this helps


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

As for a van I'm looking at buying a Transit van, big enough not to worry about space and three seats up front.

I'm going to budget £1000 for tank washer and generator, is that enough? All other equipment can come as I go.

I'm not sure on how many cars I plan to be doing but as said I dont want to be worried about filling up all the time, I can get hold of the big 1000 litre caged tanks but is that overkill? Whats the script with using the fire hydrants for filling up? Is that a big no no?

How do you find your 250l tank?

Thanks guys.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Kranzle k7/120 £435
Honda Gennie £500
250L water tank £150
All approx prices.
You will get 4 or 5 cars done on a 250L tank.

A 1000L ibc tank has issues for various reasons.
1. Very heavy when filled and with your other equipment in the van will probably put it over the vans weight limit.
2. Most ibc tanks arent baffled. So you will find a large weight shift from side to side when cornering.
3. You will need to tie it down very securaly, as you dont want that kind of size and weight breaking loose.

Fire hydrant keys are available from your local water authority for a fee and a yerarly charge. My local water board is about £800 a year, I think. Although hydrant keys are available online from various scources.

I run a 250L tank, its fine. It certainly gets me through a day without any hassles. I dont mind if it needs filled every day. Id rather do that and know my van is legal and safe.

Steve


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

I only mentioned the 1000l tank as I could get one free. If a 250l is fine then I'll go for one of them as I'd like to save as much space as possible. 

Ive been looking for A 2ND hand Kranzle but cant find one anywhere.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

nath69uk said:


> I only mentioned the 1000l tank as I could get one free. If a 250l is fine then I'll go for one of them as I'd like to save as much space as possible.
> 
> Ive been looking for A 2ND hand Kranzle but cant find one anywhere.


2nd hand Kranzles are difficult to find. To be honest, Id go for a new 1 as you dont know what sort of state a 2nd hand will be in, eg, pump and seals.
Plus you have the peace of mind of a guarantee.

250L will be fine, you could even go to 400L in a transit. The 250L tank didnt take up much space in my old Vivaro. Certainly takes up a lot more in my new Caddy!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Be careful lifting Hydrant lids, im a firefighter and do it as part of my job, people put sharps and allsorts in them!


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

So wheres best place for a new Kranzle.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Try Mark @ Autobrite...He did a cracking price on mine about 18 months ago. Certainly the best quote Id had. I know Kranzle have had a price rise since then.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

My set up is as follows and has never let me down

Pressure washer
http://www.trafalgarcleaningequipment.co.uk/shop/details/157/17/pressure-washers/cold-pressure-washers/karcher-hd-728-b-petrol-pressure-washer

Water tank
http://www.trafalgarcleaningequipment.co.uk/shop/details/301/38/water-tanks/400-ltr-upright-water-tank

Generator
A honda copy from ebay... very similar to a honda and very reliable. Virtually run non stop for 4 years without missing a beat

Hoover
Henry... of course

Wet vac
George... of course

HTH:thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Link to cheap Honda copy?

Thanks for advice, picked the Transit up tonight.


----------

